# Cant play Ps3 games online



## Nsmaloney90

I am not able to play any of my ps3 games online......the internet works fine but when i try to play online games it will not connect with anyone. If i try to play a game with my friend it says that i can not connect with host.


----------



## indcolts18288

Nsmaloney90 said:


> I am not able to play any of my ps3 games online......the internet works fine but when i try to play online games it will not connect with anyone. If i try to play a game with my friend it says that i can not connect with host.


I had a similar problem. You need to call the technical support hotline that made your router and tell them you want to enable port forwarding for your PS3. I have no idea what that means as I am very ignorant to all this stuff but they'll know what you're talking about and it works.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi Nsmaloney, 

As indcolts has suggested, you need to forward ports for the game you're trying to play. 

There is however an easier way, if your router supports it. It is to setup a DMZ for the PS3. 
What this does is allows your PS3 to bypass the firewall and open any ports that it needs automatically. It's not hard to setup, but your router has to support it. 

A simple google search will probably give you easier instructions. Search for "PS3 DMZ". 

If you need more help, please write back.


----------



## thobeman

i had the same problem in the beginning

A simple router reset did the trick for me...

If then it's still not working, you probably need to forward the ports so the router can bypass the firewall (as indicated before)

Greetings


----------



## OchoCinco85

i need help i have done all of that and it still dont work...


----------



## Redeye3323

Have a look at the Xbox NAT thread at the top. Whilst some of it won't apply to you PS3 users. Most of it still is applicable...


----------



## Kdrunk

Nsmaloney90 said:


> I am not able to play any of my ps3 games online......the internet works fine but when i try to play online games it will not connect with anyone. If i try to play a game with my friend it says that i can not connect with host.


 My ps3 used to be able to play online until last summer. It just stopped working one day, and I did not even drop it.


----------



## bwsealirl

Hi Kdrunk, 

Could you please post the results of an internet connection Test from the settings tab on the XMB. This will make identifying the problem much easier.


----------

